# What lights for 18x18x36



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

I just bought a 18x18x36 sky scraper tank and Im wondering what lights will be the best to light up the tank all the way to the bottom, for those plants that will be at the bottom.

Thanks


----------



## rtbaum (Mar 15, 2017)

I have had to face the same issue with my 36x36x18. I went with the jungle dawn 40 watt led spots (3). I would think one or two would do the trick.


----------



## ninjazx777 (Oct 30, 2013)

I have 2 of these over mine. https://m.ebay.com/itm/EVO-18-6500K...ant-Tropical-Fish-Discus-10x-3W-/301198334979


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Aug 5, 2017)

I think the beam work led 6500k do great. If you plant the terrarium similar to the structure of the rainforest, as in plants with low light requirements at the bottom they should work great. Also they’re pretty cheap.


----------



## kentpiper (Mar 12, 2013)

You could try an evo quad

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

What animal is going to live in the tank? 

You could actually fit two evo quads across the top. I have one on mine, and added a jungle dawn, too, because I put an alocasia in there, and a large tillandsia, which block most of the light. The anole that lives there needs a heat bulb and UVB, too, so this complicates the lighting arrangement, not to mention the misting requirements. If I didn't have to have the heat bulb and UVB bulb, I would have tried two quads. That is a LOT of light, though, for the plants at the top. 

If you want to have a lot of plants on the bottom, and not much blocking them from above, avoid plants with large leaves. I'd agree with Andrew that choosing very shade tolerant plants for the bottom would be your best bet. Begonias, gesneriads, ferns, peperomias, and pileas have lots of shade tolerant options. There are others, too, but those five groups are abundant in the hobby.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Another option is LED spotlights. Jungle Dawn makes really nice, bright ones and there are off brand ones, too. They have the advantage of being lensed so that the light goes down into the tank more than out to the sides. They can be relatively inexpensive, as well.

Mark


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Encyclia said:


> Another option is LED spotlights. Jungle Dawn makes really nice, bright ones and there are off brand ones, too. They have the advantage of being lensed so that the light goes down into the tank more than out to the sides. They can be relatively inexpensive, as well.
> 
> Mark


I got my LED spots from home depot for my 36" tall tank, and they work great. Like 1/3 the price of jungle dawns, and they're dimmable if I so choose; the jungle dawn spots are not, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dex356 (Jan 6, 2018)

I have something similar. I bought Exo Terra SMALL Compact Top light from Josh's and they are on sale now, about 1/2 price... i grow mostly orchids, tisslandsia's and ferns... 2 LED light systems should be enough.


----------

